# Question about Whistler ts



## hockey19 (Jun 12, 2006)

We are finally going to my dream vacation next ski season at the montainside resort which is the Shell property.My question is are their still alot of timeshare resorts giving sales presentations and if so which ones? I d like to hear some of your opinions as to which resorts you prefer.


----------



## Canuck (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello from The Great White North!  Or should I say Great WET North.  

Anyhow, Whistler is amazing, winter and summer.  Tons of great things to do all year!  My favorite time share has to be Club Intrawest Blackcomb.....hands down!  They will give you a presentation....just to warn you they are a bit over the top.  However, I have yet to meet a time share sales person that wasn't!

Enjoy!!!!  :whoopie:


----------



## MoeDan2727 (Jun 15, 2006)

Several years ago we went to the Intrawest sales pitch.  We have three timeshares so usually the pitch is relativley low kay as they know we probably aren't buyers.  

We did this one for two free vests.  

The pitch was one of the lowest pressure ones we ever went on.  The woman had had a great day selling but a bad day personally so we ended up talking about children and everthing but buying a time share.  It was weird but a very peasant afternooon.  

Whistler is built on timeshares.  A lot of the condos have partial timeshares units in them.  I much prefer the full unit slaes pitches.

dan


----------



## BevL (Jun 15, 2006)

We were up there two years ago and did the Whiskijack presentation - don't know if they're still in active sales or not.  It was pretty low key - we were out in the allotted time and got some nice meal freebies.

Bev


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 15, 2006)

MoeDan2727 said:
			
		

> Whistler is built on timeshares.  A lot of the condos have partial timeshares units in them.  I much prefer the full unit slaes pitches.
> 
> dan


Whistler is hardly built on timeshares. Timeshares are a trvial slice of the overall Whister rental market.

Whistler is built on condo and house *rentals*, though.  In most of the Village and Creekside areaa, property owners are prohibited from occupying their units for more than 30 days in summer and winter, and they are *obligated* to list their unit with a rental agency.

Those policiies ensure that condo units are almost fully occupied during peak seasons and that there is a lively rental market.

For awhile we owned a Whsitler timeshare.  One of the key reasons I sold is that it was so easy and cheap to rent in Whistler.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 16, 2006)

As owners of both the Mountainside and Intrawest, I feel I can speak on this subject.  Whiskey jack is the 900 lb gorilla in Whistler. They own most of the TS in the city. They sell only fixed week and sell them for alot of money. BUT they only buy a couple (to a majority) of units in a building so the whole building isn't Whiskey Jack. This, I see as a problem. 

Club Intrawest has a truely great resort, but it's only one CI resort in Whistler. The whistler location is buzy because most Club members want Whistler and there is a limited number of rooms.

Mountainside has a great location but is small. Shell will push its opening in Mountainside, to sell points which need to be used in their other locations. Shell resales are ~$1/pt but shell is selling for 3-4 times that.

Worldmark also has two properties in Whistler, their Cascade lodge is nice, But the other property is too far from the city. 

Hope that helps


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 16, 2006)

Bill4728 said:
			
		

> As owners of both the Mountainside and Intrawest, I feel I can speak on this subject.  Whiskey jack is the 900 lb gorilla in Whistler. They own most of the TS in the city. They sell only fixed week and sell them for alot of money. BUT they only buy a couple (to a majority) of units in a building so the whole building isn't Whiskey Jack. This, I see as a problem.


Not true.

WJ ownership types include floating weeks, fixed weeks, and rotating weeks.  Almost all of WJ's current sales are as Raintree Vacation Club, which is sold in Whistler as a deeded week points system.

There are also some buildings, such as Ironwood and Creekside, where WJ owns the entire building.  Within the Villlages, though, their strategy has certainly been to allow someone else to take on the development cost, and then to acquire a inventory of units inside the building.


----------



## JillChang (Jun 17, 2006)

hockey19 said:
			
		

> We are finally going to my dream vacation next ski season at the montainside resort which is the Shell property.My question is are their still alot of timeshare resorts giving sales presentations and if so which ones? I d like to hear some of your opinions as to which resorts you prefer.


I was there a couple of years ago and met a really nice girl by the gondola and she ask very nicely if I wanted to go to CI's sale.  The incentive is $100 good for any store in Whistler Village and they will pick us up and send us back in taxi for free.  Since she was nice and I was interested in CI's current retail price, I accepted the offer.

We didn't use their taxi to go there, the Westin we stayed in has a great free shuttle service which is a Mercedes SUV!  The pitch was medium pressure.  We saw a short video, looked around the facility, saw a model suite, then sat down for the sale presentation.  When I said I want to think about it, they send the second salesman in.  But I wouldn't budge, I really wanted to just listen to what they have to say and compare their price to resale.  Of course, they wouldn't give me a current price list or points chart.  When they see that I was hopeless, they gave up.  They gave us a voucher for taxi and called the taxi for us, which came in under 5 minutes.  The entire presentation was approx. an hour.

The $100 dollars turn out to be a great deal because we bought a great Burton snowboard suit for my son that happens to be on sale for $129, it would normally be $299.

This is my one and only timeshare experience and it happens to be in Whistler.  I find it an ok experience, you just have to know how to say no politely but firmly.  If you like the $100 GC then certainly give it a try, it wasn't bad.


----------



## normofthenorth (Feb 9, 2008)

Club Intrawest does a nice "show" and his a nice place if you like the location -- ski-in ski-out at Blackcomb Mtn. base. We prefer skiing Whistler Mountain, and prefer staying in Whistler Village (2 TSs there), so it doesn't do anything for us. Ditto their place at Tremblant, where they're a shuttle-bus away from all the slopeside in-Village accommodations that we prefer. But the premiums are nice!

I've taken the owner's tours of WJ/RVC and Mountainside Lodge/SVC. They were both nice enough, and give good premiums, too. My cousin took WJ's "off-the-street" tour, and he described a very high-pressure "lock the doors" kind of performance. It may depend on the individual sales folks, of course.

The developer's deal on points from Shell VC seem very expensive, while the one from Raintree VC (at least for existing WJ owners) doesn't seem much more expensive than the "standard" resale market. For any level of membership (better "weeks" get higher RVC levels), it's $6000-odd from RVC to add RVC points to your deeded "forever" TS week, and your MF stays the same. But only if you sign up that day!  It's exactly twice that much, $12000-odd, otherwise. We've got an older 1-BR in the Village (Whistlerview) in week 4, and that would qualify us for "platinum" = 72,000 RVC points. (I didn't bite, but it didn't seem outrageous, unlike SVC, which wanted bigger money AND a MF increase, for less value.) 

Sunterra Pacific owns the Clock Tower condo-hotel in Whistler Village. Great spot, but they don't do tours or promotional stays in Whistler. (We did one of theirs in South Lake Tahoe a while back; nifty deal! About $50/night for a 2BR 2BA palace, and the "show" was about an hour with the agent and me exchanging info about the resale market and the tricks to get in for cheap!)

There's also Worldmark and Whistler Vacation Club and others that might have tours or promo stays, but I'm not familiar with them, except that I've stayed in a WJ unit in the Cascade Lodge, which also has lots of WM units. 

I've toyed with the idea of spending a free week in Whistler by arranging consecutive 2-day and 3-day promo stays, or arranging that kind of a week for somebody else. Never done it. . .

Norm in Toronto


----------

